# STOCK PERMITS REQUIRED IN WINDS



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

I was contacted yesterday by a fellow goatpacker that is taking goats into the Winds.

He did not realize that stock permits are required. The answer is...YES! Otherwise, a citation can/will result. Plus, it shows the Forest Service Personnel that we are cooperative and knowledgable about the rules in the Winds.

Please contact the Pinedale Ranger District Office at 307-367-4326 and speak to Kathy. She will make sure that you receive a stock permit application, which needs to be filled out and signed by the goatpacker, then submitted back to the Office for their approval and signature.

If you are going in the Popo Agie National Forest on the East side, contact the Lander District Office at 307-332-0264 and speak to Barb.

Please be courteous with these women. The Winds are currently evaluating whether or not they will even accept goats in the future, so please be on your best behavior.  

Charlie Jennings
NAPgA Land Use Chair, 2012


----------

